# Portuguese Classes near Azeitao



## Pead01 (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi


My partner and I are relocating from England to Azeitao ( near Setubal and Sesimbra ) this year.

Does anyone know of classes in Portuguese near Azeitao?

many thanks

John


----------

